# Help ! Tortoise hasn’t eaten in 8 days



## chiquita11742 (Dec 5, 2020)

Brand new reptile owner . Got my make tortoise from a pet sore last Saturday. Yoda we named him has been behaving as follows: 
He is in a 40 gal enclosure, seems to want to hibernate Even though enclosure temp is 90 degree (hot side)and 65 degree (cold side) it hasn’t eaten in 8 days . I have been putting him and warm bath daily to keep him hydrated, hardly any poops or pee anymore. No signs if diarrhea. Every time I put him back he burrows . Should I let him be and stop the bathing ? Continue the light on/off schedule? Will he die from hibernating in regular “awake” temps ?? Help !!


----------



## Ink (Dec 5, 2020)

What kind of tortoise, how old? Pleas attach Pictures of the enclosure. How long have you had the tortoise? Thank you


----------



## chiquita11742 (Dec 5, 2020)

Thank you !
Russian tortoise, no idea how old , have him 8 days.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Dec 5, 2020)

Even tho Russians like to be cooler at night, I believe 65 is too cold. I don't keep Russians, but it sounds to me like he's too cold. But he also is new to you and in a new scary place so it might be expected he be off his feed. What are you offering him to eat? Warm him up and be patient


----------



## chiquita11742 (Dec 5, 2020)

Thank you ! To rectify , during daytime his cool side is 70ish, nighttime temp overall 65, is that too cold at night ? Have a heating mat on the side of his hot side as well. 
At first I offered kale and turnip, it didn’t even acknowledge it. ThenI read that I should find out what he was eating before I welcomed him , was told the dried pellets and dried mix veggie , so I tried mixing that sigh this greens. No difference. I just want to know if it’s normal and if he’s ok going into hibernation mode during normal temps or should I remove the lights , lower the heat and make his ambiance temp around 40 and let him hibernate?? Will it die if he doesn’t eat or drink during “awake temps”?


----------



## Maggie3fan (Dec 6, 2020)

If you have never hibernated him before don't try it now. I would keep the ambient temp at 75 or 80, I believe he is too cold at night. Also he needs 12 hours of sunlight, and warmer night temps. 
Even tho Russians like to be cooler at night, I believe 65 is too cold. I don't keep Russians, but it sounds to me like he's too cold.


----------



## Quixx66 (Dec 9, 2020)

New owner here, I’ve only had him since this summer, so take this experience for what it’s worth.

It took 10 days or so before my tort ate. It terrified mbecause I assumed he was sick. After all, unboxing videos on YouTube show the perky torts eager to chow down. I grew afraid and soaked him in organic carrot juice (and later baby food snd water). A day later he perked up and started eating. He’s still a bit picky, liking so far just Mazuri original and spring mix.

I think my first bag of Mazuri was mislabeled (it was labeled the original Mazuri but Matteo hated it) or was bad. He refused to eat it, ever. I called and got a replacement. He loves it now. I smeared it on his spring mix to get him to eat the salad. Now he eats the mix plain as well too.

I feed him right after his daily bath. He usually dives right in, but sometimes he sits on his food and waits a few minutes.

Lastly, I have to make sure he’s warm. He won’t eat if he’s cold.

I having issues with the burrowing as well. At first, he was just a baby who needed his sleep. Then late summer/early fall he got more active and spent more time on the surface. Now he’s vs k to burrowing all day, and I was afraid it was because he was trying to brumate. I think we narrowed it to a temperature issue, and I’m planning to buy a CHE to see if that helps at night. I haven’t had a chance to see if this is the issue or resolution yet, just saying you’re not alone in this burrowing puzzle.


----------



## chiquita11742 (Dec 9, 2020)

Thank you !


----------

